# Best Car Dealer



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

I've heard bad things about Al Futtaim, but don't know a thing about any other dealers. I'm looking to buy a small SUV type car, maybe 2-3 years old. I'm open to all brands but especially like the RAV 4, CRV, Pajero, and Santa Fe.

Any feedback on dealers or cars to look for (or look out for). I have a good salary but absolutely no money to put down at the moment. Do they have full financing anywhere?


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Try Jeep, they have a good selections deal. Probably 10000 aed deposit will get you a 2 year deal with a guarantee buy back value or change of car etc 
Al tayer have a good deal on a Ford escape 72000 aed brand new worth it if you ask me


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Al futtaim has been struggling.

Al Nabooda seems to be doing a lot better. But Al Tayer is probably the front runner.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasn't there a law a couple of years ago that you have to put down at least something like a 20% deposit? I don't think you can get 100% financing anymore except maybe through some manufacturer deal offered by main dealers on new cars.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

I know jeep and Land rover asked for 10000 on certain models


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

yes 20% down payment is now required on all vehicles purchased from a dealer, new or used. 
Hyundai have a deal on now for DSF, heard it on the radio maybe worth checking out


----------

